# curlycue babies and questions-help needed



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

_the following is 3 topics merged into one. they were all asking the same basic thing but gave a bit of new information in each. _

curlycue
Pink Eeper
Pink Eeper


Joined: May 22, 2007
Posts: 3


PostPosted: Tue May 22, 2007 6:18 pm Post subject: Some questions in regard to moms and babies Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Hello everyone I was doing my search on expecting mom's and I ran across this. Anyway I was wondering a couple of things.
1) Can I give pregnant does anytype of soft and hard catfood, because I give my cat's special kitty kiten formula as well as different kinds of the same brand soft cat food. Would salmon flavor be ok? My other question is that both of my preggo females that I got from a pet store are going to be first time mom's. I was wondering if a 10 gallon take with a high rise be ok for ventelation until the babies are safe enough for my wire cages? The high rise consist of almost like hamster tubing that runs from the bottom up to the second and third level part. the dem. are 20 3/4'' X 11 3/4'' X 24''. Right now I have both my females together in a three level cage that dementions are 24 12 X 12 1/2 X 24 1/2. I am looking into a bigger cage I have a couple of other cages but their aren't as big and might only hold one to two rats comfortably. Now with that said I'm really concerned for my dumbo rex veriberk female doe. Who due to the fact the the pet store had two litter of rats at one time and only one of the mother nursed all the babies my darling rat curlycue is 4 almost five months and looks maybe three months. Same as her sister sissy. Ok with that said is my baby dumed. The pregnancy's were an accident at the pet store. She is not one that I would have chose to bred mainly because she's sooo sweet I wouldn't want anything to happen to her. Can she have a normal delivery? The other doe is a lot bigger as in more plump and well built compared to her. My baby (curlycue is very very round and big. Infact she get's bigger with each day. I do have lab block but I get them from the pet store and they contain corn is that ok? I also give them cerial and oats. as well as veggies and fruits. My other question would be when do I start giving them soy baby formula or puppy/kitten formula. Is it to soon. I just want the best for my babies and their soon to be ratletts. Thank you for your time and suggestion are alway's welcome.
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail
twitch
Moderator
Moderator


Joined: Jan 04, 2007
Posts: 697


PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 10:42 am Post subject: Re: Some questions in regard to moms and babies Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
higher protein and fat now would be a good idea. pregnant and nursing the moms need the extra nutrition for all those babies. but this has been answered in another of your posts.

with the cat food rats can technically have both but the harder stuff is better for them. the kitten food over normal cat food for the higer protein and better nutritions.

a 10 gallon is a bit small. it can work if that is all you have but i would go with at least a 20 gallon if you have the choice. i wouldn't put the toppers on until the babies have their eyes open and are moving on their own. part of the reason to have moms out of cages is so the moms don't drag babies to the higher levels or in a hammock and accidentally drop them or leave some behind.

i don't think you're baby is necessarily doomed but she would be at higher risk. make sure you have a rat-friendly vet that you cna call in case of emregencies. it may be helpful to let them know that you have a smaller pregnant doe now so they know they may have to expect you. it may also help if you can find out if the rat vet is willing to be on call for you. i know i've had most of my emergencies after hours and they can't help if they don't know what to do and there's less rat knowledgable vets then there are dog and cats. chances are the on call vet won't be able to help so being able to call the one that can, can be a literal life saver.


now, having said all this i'm going to merge your 3 topics together. they are all asking pretty much the same thing. please keep to one topic for one issue.
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail 

curlycue
Pink Eeper
Pink Eeper


Joined: May 22, 2007
Posts: 3


PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 7:51 am Post subject: Help please Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Ok I took a quick look at mum and the babies and I really am having a hard time telling which rat is the mummy. Ummm help please. The babies are in two seperate piles one rat is sitting on one and the the second rat is sitting on the other. I feel sooo stupid but I need to know so that all the babies are going to be ok. Both of my females have become skittish one is showing her nipples off nicely while the other one doesn't have a lot of nipple sticking out. My curlycue seems to be smaller I haven't found any dead ones yet. they all sqeaking and all the placenta's are gone. It looks like they are doing their job but I was going to try to seperate them and now I don't know if one rat stole the other one's babies or if they both had a small set of babies. Is it possible for a rat that's preggo to steal another rats babies? Please please help me.
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail
Forensic
Skritch Lover
Skritch Lover


Joined: Apr 12, 2007
Posts: 321


PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 8:04 am Post subject: Re: Help please Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Um, if it's a big litter, the mother probably split it in half and the other is - thankfully - watching them. In some situations the other female will attack the mother, or the mother will attack them. Or, it could be possible that they both had small litters.

I do hope you've an appropriate cage to hold all of them and one to hold in the males in five weeks?

_________________
Our house is full of booze... Rats: Bacardi, Pernod, Guinness, Baileys;and the Dog: Kahlua

Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail Photo Gallery
ladylady
Skritch Lover
Skritch Lover


Joined: Apr 05, 2007
Posts: 445
Location: Glasgow UK

PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 8:06 am Post subject: Re: Help please Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Some females will help Mums out so sometimes a joint effort can work but sometimes it can be dangerous. Try picking up the females up and feeling their tummys-if they are heavily pregnant thier belly will be moving. YOu could look around their vaginas for blood and stuff and Im not sure but i imagine soon after birth their bits would look different. Check each baby for milk bands-you can litteally see if thier stomach benith thier pink skin is full of milk. If thier tum is empty you need to hand feed them with a dropper, syringe, rag etc. Large litters are sometimes split up cus Mum only has so many boobs so she goes between two piles. Maybe they have both birthed Smile

_________________
www.myspace.com/dontbu...op_animals">A myspace open to everyone-lots of links to rat related sites-Cute Pics, Fun and information.

www.myspace.com/donorcard

www.myspace.com/keepournhspublic
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail
twitch
Moderator
Moderator


Joined: Jan 04, 2007
Posts: 697


PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 9:58 am Post subject: Re: Help please Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
how big is the litter anyway? (assuming its just one). it is possible that they both had litters and it is also possible that mother is getting help from her "sister". what i would be worried about is if the part that sister is helping wit is getting enough to eat. i have heard of animals lactating for babies not their own and without going through a pregnancy themselves but they seem to be a rare occurance. check for milk bands on everyone. if they all have nice ones then i wouldn't worry about separating momma and sister as they seem to be getting along and helping each other. if they were going to fight over babies it would of happened by now. if one portion of the litter doesn't have milk bands that likely the one with sister. take sister out and put all the babies together with mother. then watch closely for the next for hours (i'd say at least 4). keep checking at least once an hour to make sure all the babies have milk bands.

but now i'm curious, how did you end up in this situation?
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail 

curlycue
Pink Eeper
Pink Eeper


Joined: May 22, 2007
Posts: 3


PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 5:23 am Post subject: Babies galore Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Ok I really need some advice asap. I am the one that was expecting rat let because I got two pregnant rats at the pet store. Well they finally arived this morning. From what I can see all is going good. Lots of cries and both of my female rats are in the ferret sized igaloo that you have to lift up in order to see. My question is that do I do it now, or should I do it later? I'm not sure which rat gave birth. Just that I'm hearing a lot of sqealing and when I opened the door of the cage I got both of my female rats sticking their heads out but not daring to move out of the igaloo. Is it safe to move the rats/mom into a tank. Should I move the other preggo females? Will she hurt the babies? What about her diet? Should I try to give her some soy based/kitten or puppy formula? Please please I'm excited but I really really would like all the help and advice on how to take care of them so that they become healthy and so that my mommy rattie doesn't ended up losing her babies to malnutrition.
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail
ladylady
Skritch Lover
Skritch Lover


Joined: Apr 05, 2007
Posts: 445
Location: Glasgow UK

PostPosted: Wed May 23, 2007 5:35 am Post subject: Re: Babies galore Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post Delete this post View IP address of poster
Ideally Mum should be alone with her babies. If they are new to you they need to learn to trust you. I think after closer inspection of both females it will be clear who has popped. You should try to handle the babies often too. Pregnant and nursing Mums need higher protien and fat in thier diet.

www.ratlovers.org/arti...gnant.html

_________________
www.myspace.com/dontbu...op_animals">A myspace open to everyone-lots of links to rat related sites-Cute Pics, Fun and information.

www.myspace.com/donorcard

www.myspace.com/keepournhspublic
Back to top 
View user's profile Send private message Send e-mail


----------



## curlycue (May 22, 2007)

Hello twitch. thank you for merging everything together. I got my babies girls at the pet store that gets their rats from a breeder or people that have had accidental litters. This is normally a good pet shop. soon after I got them home they start showing signs of pregnancy. Trust me when I say that my little curlycue would never have gotten pregnant if it had been up to me. Mainly because she's soo small for being four months. but her birthday is december 24th. Ok with that said it looks like their are thirteen babies and none of which are dead all warm and nursing. I do believe that my curlycue is the mum or they both are mum and and sharing the babies between the two of them. Very unique situation. I wouldn't have thought it would be team work. I've read about many situations and like I said before i was going to seperate them today but poof babies appeared and now I'm not sure it would be such a good idea. Still watching. When I raised the igaloo curlycue greeted me with babies attached. sooo soo soo small but cute already. Both mums working hard and taking good care of the thirteen or more babies. I didn't touch to many just yet but just did do a head count.


----------

